# Betta with swollen head



## comfortcare (Sep 10, 2011)

My betta's right side of his head is swollen. He has a white spot at the top of the gill and one on the bottom. His gill is open and it is white inside. It looks like someone took a white spear and stuck in through the right side of his head. He is breathing harder. The white does not appear anywhere else on his body.

Here are his water parameters: ammonia-0, nitrite-0, nitrate-0, ph-7.6...we have very hard water. He is in a 10 gal, heavily planted tank...nothing sharp or pokey. Aqua 20 filter with a baffle and a sponge over the intake.

Also in his tank: 2 Amano Shrimp, 2 Otos, 3 Olive Nerites

I have put him in a hospital tank, 2 1/2 gallon, added 1/4 tablet of Jungle Fungus clear and 1 tsp aquarium salt, with a soft silk plant for him to rest on. Temperature is 80 degrees.

Please, does anyone have any suggestions.

Wilson is my "first love".


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

How long has the tank been set up? Any recent changes or additions to the tank?


----------



## comfortcare (Sep 10, 2011)

Tank has been set up for 7 month and no changes. I use Prime for declor. Feed same foods, thawed frozen blood worms, softened betta pellets, and occasionally frozen daphnia. I change 25% water every week.


----------



## comfortcare (Sep 10, 2011)

No recent changes.


----------

